# April 17th Apicella Auto Sound



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

The second show for MASQ's Region 2 is at Apicella Auto Sound. 

Again this is a single point, MASQ & IASCA SQ and install event. 

Event page is here.


----------



## PeteyGoesBoom (Sep 2, 2005)

I will be there!


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> The second show for MASQ's Region 2 is at Apicella Auto Sound.
> 
> Again this is a single point, MASQ & IASCA SQ and install event.
> 
> Event page is here.


Why do we need this?

Ge0


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Ge0 said:


> So nice people who want to attend a comp can.
> 
> Ge0


Fixed that for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK . Point taken.

I just question the need for another competition circuit. That is unless the others have died off and no longer have something to offer. I am all about having good folks get together and talk shop. I just wish I did not have to drive 9+ hours to get there.

If you want to offer unique value set something up in the Midwest. Nobody has touched this region for ages... 

Ge0


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

We have the Texas region which we’ve had for a couple years now and Howard is setting up the region 2 where he’s at. 

At the moment we don’t have anyone in the Midwest to host and judge but when we do we will certain go there. Having said that there is a strong possibility of us having a show in the St. Louis area in late summer.

As for a different org, we offer what we feel is a scoresheet that is more detailed and representative of what cars are capable of today at the same time making the actual scoring as well defined as possible. Something that is very lacking in our view. The rules section of the site goes into this in more detail. 

The scoresheet is something that has been refined over a couple years with the competitors in Texas and Oklahoma as well as collaboration with several judges, from old school to new school, IASCA to MECA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Excited about this and less then an hour away. I'll be there!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Ge0 said:


> OK . Point taken.
> 
> I just question the need for another competition circuit. That is unless the others have died off and no longer have something to offer. I am all about having good folks get together and talk shop. I just wish I did not have to drive 9+ hours to get there.
> 
> ...



So other than MASQ, there is MECA and IASCA as the big organizations for sound quality based car audio competition. Iasca is just old and worn. It definitely needs updating and i think the new owner(s) are probably going to do that. MECA on the other hand, has money issues, and judging/member issues. If you arent "in the know", this might come at a surprise, but if you are not part of a certain circle, you have no shot at winning finals. There have been scandals with scores erased, text messages found on a phone left in a competitors car, etc that all back this. But yeah, the money issues thing.. they wont be around in 3 years unless someone donates a lot of money, or they sell it to someone who actually cares about the org and can run it properly. Mark my words.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I’ll put April 17th on my calendar for some fun.


----------

